# Pm932m Way Covers



## Bray D (Jun 1, 2015)

I did a search, but it didn't bring anything up for some reason. I figured this had been discussed before, but perhaps its so elementary that it's not worthy of a thread. Regardless, now there is one, haha. 

Have any of you guys replaced the accordion style covers on your machines? I'd like to go to a straight cover, both for better coverage as well as easier access to the ways. As it is right now, the accordion style doesn't cover the entire surface and it makes it difficult to get under there to keep everything oiled properly. 

Are there any recommendations for way covers? If I happen to make my own, what would be the best material to use?


----------



## Muskt (Jun 1, 2015)

I made my own out of sheet gasket material (some type of rubber)--didn't work worth a crap (I meant "worth a darn").  The bottom one kept getting pinched and quickly developed a hole.  It was very bad about bunching up and left large gaps which, of course, swarf was instantly attracted to.  This was on my previous mill while still in Alaska.

I was able to use the new 932 today for the first time to attempt to drill some holes for a friend.  The mill worked great; however, the material was too hard even for a cobalt drill.  Gonna get the plasma out tomorrow--These are really "low tech" holes that he needs.  Accuracy is not important.

Jerry


----------



## brino (Jun 1, 2015)

Bray D said:


> Are there any recommendations for way covers?



Hi Bray,

Sorry I cannot offer a solution. It is something that I have been tossing around for myself for quite a while. I thought about how to make my own accordion style ones or even flat.....but I've never come up with a great material to use......was considering trying rubber pond-liner, but have not got to it yet. I keep thinking it will get caught (like Jerry's) and also the hot chips would just stick. Also don't want something that'll go gummy with cutting oil/WD40.

I am very interested in hearing responses.
Thanks for posting!

-brino


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 1, 2015)

This is what I use.  Works well  http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=949913&PMAKA=209-9012


----------



## jbolt (Jun 2, 2015)

I replaced mine with. 1/8" burna rubber sheet from McMaster. I made it 18" wide and it is attached to the cross slde and the z. Much better than the factory bellows. I


----------



## Bray D (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys. 



JimDawson said:


> This is what I use.  Works well  http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=949913&PMAKA=209-9012



I was looking at this, but was wondering how thick the column cover was. I'd like to have something that will fold nicely when I have my head lowered. 

Do you have access to the base ways with the accordion style cover? So long as it doesn't come back into the dovetail like the factory one does, I think it'd be alright. I'm hoping to be able to get in there with a brush to oil the ways. As of right now, I'm just shooting oil in there with my oiler and hoping for the best. 

I envisioned a single cover running from the head to the saddle. I could see how that would want to get pinched though. I'd like to experiment myself, but with the cost of raw materials (rubber), things get expensive pretty quick.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's a post of the way cover I added to mine. Easy breezy. I ended up re-enforcing the top part shortly after but that's it. Still holding strong with no real damage at all. One of the better tweaks I made to the mill.


----------



## Bray D (Jun 4, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Here's a post of the way cover I added to mine. Easy breezy. I ended up re-enforcing the top part shortly after but that's it. Still holding strong with no real damage at all. One of the better tweaks I made to the mill.



That's nearly exactly what I was envisioning. A quick search shows that the 1/16" neoprene is fairly cheap as well. I may have to pick some up and give it a whirl. Thanks for posting!


----------



## TomS (Jun 5, 2015)

What have you done on the outboard side of the Y axis?  I have a PM932 converted to CNC and when the saddle is towards the column the ways are exposed to chips as is the ball nut and stepper motor.

Tom S


----------



## jbolt (Jun 5, 2015)

I guess my earlier post got cut off. In my build thread on post #87 shows how I did the single sheet of rubber. I added an intermediate support to keep the sheet from bunching up behind the saddle and loosing travel.

Jay


----------



## 65Cobra427SC (Aug 17, 2015)

jbolt said:


> I replaced mine with. 1/8" buna rubber sheet from McMaster. I made it 18" wide and it is attached to the cross slide and the z. Much better than the factory bellows... In my build thread post #87 shows how I did the single sheet of rubber. I added an intermediate support to keep the sheet from bunching up behind the saddle and loosing travel. Jay



I'm looking to do the same but my new PM932 is apart and waiting to be moved into the workshop. I agree with the 1/8" thick Buna rubber... but want to make sure the 18" width has been working okay... and find out how long of a piece I'll need. I'm guessing you ordered a 24x24 inch section but I wanted to be sure. Nice machine by the way. Thanks


----------



## jbolt (Aug 18, 2015)

65Cobra427SC said:


> I'm looking to do the same but my new PM932 is apart and waiting to be moved into the workshop. I agree with the 1/8" thick Buna rubber... but want to make sure the 18" width has been working okay... and find out how long of a piece I'll need. I'm guessing you ordered a 24x24 inch section but I wanted to be sure. Nice machine by the way. Thanks



If I recall correctly the sheet is 18" x 27" so I had to buy a 24" x 36" piece. 24" was too short to have the Y & Z at full travel away from each other. 

So far it is working very well. I do get a little flood coolant on the ways sometimes from it rolling under but no chips.


----------



## 65Cobra427SC (Aug 18, 2015)

Glad I asked or I probably would have purchased something too short. Almost couldn't find it. Selecting 24" width limits you to 24" length. Have to select 36" width which is sold by the foot, then purchase 2 feet. Not exactly cheap either. I think McMaster found out I bought a mill and lathe... and jacked up my prices, ha. Thanks.


----------

